# The hidden cargraveyard



## bartje (Aug 27, 2009)

The first time i went there was 2,5 years ago.
Not much changed in these years, decay is going slow, they made some good quality cars back in these days.

I still don't know the history behind them.
The story goes that they belong to american soldiers who went back to the US after WW2.

Walking there made me thinking: all these cars shipped from different countries, they made many miles, brought children to school,
pregnant women to the hospital, went with it on vacation with the whole family.
They all could tell you another story. If only they could speak.

Sad to see they had to end like this, but very beautiful also!

Bart
www.urban-travel.org


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 27, 2009)

The don't look old enough to be from the war plus I doubt they would have had time for cars then. I love the way nature is taking them over and gradually making them disappear.Great photo's


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah most cars of those are from the 50s! is this the place in Switzerland? that was in another post? oh yeah nice post!


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 27, 2009)

They look fantastic amongst the pine trees. Bags of atmosphere in those pics, Bart.


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 27, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> They look fantastic amongst the pine trees. Bags of atmosphere in those pics, Bart.



They would look better sat in my car collection!!!


----------



## festcu (Aug 30, 2009)

mk1kebab said:


> They would look better sat in my car collection!!!



bit too far gone for me to rescue. could look at them for hours though


----------



## Highline6-90 (Aug 31, 2009)

There mid fifties and odviously american, what country is the woods? Its strange to think of these as once a brand new car having a first trip. But everything dies eventually aye.


----------



## skittles (Aug 31, 2009)

mk1kebab said:


> They would look better sat in my car collection!!!



what car collection have you got 

nice pics by the way!


----------



## escortmad79 (Aug 31, 2009)

skittles said:


> what car collection have you got


If it's a fleet of old skool Fords, post here: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3315


----------



## mk1kebab (Aug 31, 2009)

its sort of a collection of old fords! mk1 escort, mk3 capri, mk5 escort convertible (daily car) and a 1962 chevy impala. I did have a 4 door mk2 escort ghia untili sold it recently


----------



## escortmad79 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pics, pics, pics!! (Except the plastic, you can keep pics of that!  )


----------



## mk1kebab (Sep 2, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Pics, pics, pics!! (Except the plastic, you can keep pics of that!  )



Yeah Im not proud of the plastic or the fact its FWD!! but it was cheap and I cant stand to see an escort scrapped whatever year!!! will get pics up soon and post them in the "what cars do you drive" link


----------



## Potter (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh wow, very interesting find. Which country is this in?


----------

